# MAC vs. Sephora



## stevenjoseph (Oct 28, 2011)

MAC or Sephora?

Which store do you prefer based on cosmetics selection and customer service?


----------



## Sabastien24 (Oct 29, 2011)

I like both actually. Mac is kinda my first choice, but if they dont have what im looking for I'll go to Sephora. I find customer service at both enjoyable.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *stevenjoseph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MAC or Sephora?
> 
> Which store do you prefer based on cosmetics selection and customer service?


Cosmetic selection: Sephora as they carry not only their own line but other lines as well.

Customer service: Sephora, I've been to two in Las Vegas and of course the one in my town and each time I go in I get excellent service. At MAC I'm typically ignored.

Quality: Sephora cosmetics or MAC, MAC's shadows are better but everything else is equal. I don't buy Sephora shadows and I don't by MAC shadows or any other MAC products due to the cost. I'll stick with Urban Decay, LORAC, Kat Von D, Wet 'n' Wild, Coastal Scents and Fyrinnae for shadows.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I prefer Sephora because you're not limited to 1 brand.  You get a much wider variety.  As for customer service I've never been to an actual MAC store but I did wander into the MAC section in Macy's and was completely ignored.


----------



## honeybeemee (Oct 29, 2011)

I am devoted to....BOTH!!! I am a MAC addict and a MAC Pro, but sometimes I need to venture out...and MAC's primers for lips and eyes just do not suit me, so I go to Sephora because I can get primers by other companies that are better than what MAC offers for my needs....


----------



## theHulk750 (Oct 29, 2011)

MACs quality has been slowly going down hill lately so I've been trying other brands more. LOVE Make Up For Ever at Sephora!  Their #92 matte purple is the most amazing purple on the market.  MUFE eyeshadows blend so incredibly well too.  Love their Aqua Creams and Aqua Liners but VERY disappointed that their highly anticipated Smoky Palette isn't going to be released in the US afterall.  Urban Decay eyeliner pencils are great too and I can't live without UDPP.


----------



## Ladyinredny (Oct 30, 2011)

Sephora.

I love MAC lipsticks,eyeshadows and many of their products but I hate the wannabe makeupartists who work there. My pet peeve are biddies who try to force their opinion on you. Alot of my darker skinned/lighter skinned african american friends said each time when they go to mac they always recommend NC45! as if all black people are to use that foundation! When you go to mac, you better know what youre buying and doing! they get intimadted when they see your face look perfection! but when you dunno what you want or what suits you..thats how they play with you. Get you some muddy/dark/orangey foundation or push thier horrible makeup skills on you.

I do makeup professioanlly, so I see through them. They dont phase me.

Sephora is great when it comes to variety but they still have biddies working the counters! AGAIN, you have to know what you wan tand what you like on yourself If youre there for a certain foundaion..GET IT! dont go there not knowing what to do! I just laugh to myself when I see some poor soul ask them what looks best on them.

Of course I dont wanna generalize, but the ones I see..are despicable. I dont even know how they got hired.


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 1, 2011)

I like both Sephora and MAC as I buy different things from each of them. I agree with the fact that some artists don't know much, but there are some knowledgeable ones at both. I find that in a lot of cases, caucasian (sorry no racism intended) girls recommend the wrong shades for me, so I tend to look out for the asian sales associates.

One of the artists at MAC recommended me the studiofix fluid and I have to admit it's my favorite and HG foundation, but I have heard that with that foundation, it's a hit or miss. The asian sales associate recommended the perfect shade for me, but I forgot my wallet that day. Next day I go back, a different artist matches me and gives me a shade too dark. Sometimes, you have to find an artist with similar skin tone or type to understand your needs.

Overall, I like different things from different stores, usually I do go makeup shopping with a brand in mind and just have to match shades.


----------



## zahsmar1489 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sephora all the way, not only because they have excellent customer service, but because the range of things that can be found there is incredible. I love that they carry different brands, its hard going in and getting out without buying anything. Another thing is that they have a lot of items from the brands that are exclusive for Sephora, and they sell pretty cool bundle packs. I do love, MAC lipsticks and some of the eyeshadows, but recently their formulas are just not working for me, and every time that I go in I try to speak to someone and they hide from me, and if I ask for suggestions on my skin, it seems like I know much more than they do.


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 5, 2011)

Sephora! Because they are super nice about samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I &lt;3 samples! haha


----------



## william55623 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sephora! I like their cosmetics brush.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 6, 2011)

I get good service at both Sephora and MAC. I find MAC testers, displays and such tend to be a lot cleaner, fresher and well-kept - for that reason, MAC wins. But I do love the selection Sephora has. I also trust MAs at MAC taking a brush to my face, more so than the ladies at Sephora. In the city, there's really only one store where the ladies are consistently wearing well-applied makeup that isn't basic - the mall locations are a different story. It's comparing apples to oranges, though, really. I wouldn't choose one over the other.


----------



## tismama (Nov 6, 2011)

honestly, i was just at MAC and Sephora yesterday, and I can say that I had much friendlier service at Sephora.  (I actually returned my MAC stuff that I had picked up.)  The MAC girls were really snotty and didn't even offer to help me with anything.  I had to ask for what I wanted to see.  At Sephora, the beauty consultants were all so friendly, especially one in particular who was trying NARS products on with me and we were talking about Illamasqua and how we wished it was sold here.  She was so sweet.  I'd rather buy from someone friendly than someone stuff up like at MAC that makes me feel like I'm not good enough to wear their products.  Don't get me wrong I like MAC products, but I'll be sticking to ordering online


----------



## tismama (Nov 6, 2011)

oh me too. everytime at the MAC counter i'm ignored. 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I prefer Sephora because you're not limited to 1 brand.  You get a much wider variety.  As for customer service I've never been to an actual MAC store but I did wander into the MAC section in Macy's and was completely ignored.


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd pick mac every single time!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Nov 8, 2011)

For sure Sephora!! SO much more selection!! Tons of awesome makeup brands, plus nail polish, hair care and skin care?? No contest for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus I love the point perks... I've got 500 points and I'm just waiting for the perfect 500 point perk to come in store for me to snap it up!


----------



## katieemerton (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree actually Sephora has so much more choice! Used to love mac but i've realised how good sephora is!


----------



## CosmeticsFan (Jan 16, 2012)

Though Sephora has bigger collection of products I would choose MAC because I have been a fan of them for a long time.


----------



## SarahNerd (Jan 16, 2012)

Sephora all around!  I had a MAC phase, but after trying so many other great brands I realize it's more of a status symbol then anything.  The eyeshadows lack good pigment imo.


----------



## Triell (Jan 16, 2012)

I find each place has it's pros and cons. I can't say anything about service because that's on an employee by employee basis and is different from store to store. I find my self in Sephora more often, as that store encourages me to look around and see what is available and try new things. Going into MAC there might be a single display of the seasonal product, but everything else is pretty much the same. 

Though I couldn't live without my MAC Studio Tech foundation...


----------



## internetchick (Jan 16, 2012)

I go to Sephora more, because it is bigger and has way more variety to choose from. I tend to only go to MAC when they have something new I want to buy. I like both places though.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like both, but I definitely would have to go with Sephora. I love the variety and the girls that work at mine are so sweet and helpful!


----------



## Rhonlynn (Jan 16, 2012)

I would've said MAC, but I prefer Sephora. The associates at the MAC free standing store here, ignor you if you're not a fashion model, or hold a MAC pro card...This is Kansas City, there;s no reason for that. At Sephoras you're not stuck on one brand. I prefer Sephora's brushes by far. I still go to the MAC counter, and buy eye shadow if I run out of a color I use. At Sephoras I'm treated very well.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jan 16, 2012)

i love mac brushes, but the associates are pretty snooty. i do my research first, then buy from mac. as for sephora, i get to meander and play with everything. so if i had topick, sephora would be the winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!!!


----------



## hitomispouken (Jan 16, 2012)

I cant say much about MAC because i dont own or tried anything from them before due to their high prices on stuff but i love Sephora a lot. There are so many things to choose from. Someday i will buy something from MAC ( probably my first thing will be a blush) but i have too many choices in sephora for less money that i tend to spend my makeup money in Sephora instead of just 1 item from MAC


----------



## Pancua (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had nothing but good things to say about MAC, I know a lot of the girls in the local MAC store and they have always been pretty friendly when I go in to look around. The very first time I went to MAC, I didn't have an appt but they didn't care, they sat me on a chair, had a chat with me about what I wanted and went to work on me. I was blown away not only by how they talked me through each step but also showed me the steps on how to repeat the exact same results. No sales pressure but I ended up buying a couple things anyways.

I have no experience with Sephora, I just bought my first product from them online but with that purchase was a coupon good for a one hour appointment with a make up artists at Sephora so I plan on utilizing it and seeing what they do for me. 

Should be an fun time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rhonlynn (Jan 17, 2012)

As for make up prices, they are both pretty much the same, quality also. I love the MAC counter at Nordstroms. Those girls are amazing.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 17, 2012)

Easy, Sephora! I like some Mac products but Sephora has so much more variety, sales, samples, &amp; it's not limited only to cosmetics. I like some Mac but if forced to choose, Sephora.


----------



## MkpArtist (Jan 17, 2012)

You can't beat MAC for their pro program. Sephora doesn't offer any pro discounts, but if I need something quick it is great.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MkpArtist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can't beat MAC for their pro program. Sephora doesn't offer any pro discounts, but if I need something quick it is great.


 The only bad part about that is that not everyone can qualify for the Mac Pro program.


----------



## ricababyy (Jan 18, 2012)

Sephora. For all of us, is a huge playground! I find that testing things are easier here, simply because I don't feel like I'm pestering the sales people by asking them for samples or for assistance. I feel much more independent and its much more of a leisurely experience at Sephora.

With MAC, I'm not really browsing. I know what I like, and because I have MAC products that are staples to my routine ( fix+, lingering eye brow pencil, MSF Natural), I usually just ask the sales people directly as opposed to wandering trying on everything. I don't know why, but I sort of feel a sense of pressure when I'm there. Could just be me. MAC does draw me in with their collections tho, and I will play around with those.


----------



## Marnie40ish (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to work for MAC (many moons ago). I found the quality had changed. I love their brushes and my original set still looks new. I love Sephora for the selection - lot's to choose from. As for the customer service, both places are very helpful.


----------



## ladybug88 (Jan 19, 2012)

mac has younger staff here.... sephore is always oldies not giving a darn about customers.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

I love my local Sephora (inside JCPenney). The staff is FANTASTIC. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C not so much, all the employees we knew and liked are long gone and the new staff are snobs. Granted I rarely bought in the first place (in the last five years I've only bought two lipsticks, two lip glasses, two eye shadows and... and... I forgot what the other item was). The biggest turn off for me has been the price. I don't know why I feel their prices are overpriced when I don't mind dropping the same amount or more at Sephora. I think probably because I get samples, points and perks from Sephora and at Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C I don't. I can get a pro card if I want but can't justify spending money on a card I may not utilize enough of to make it worth the price ESPECIALLY since it's a YEARLY fee not a one time fee.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jan 20, 2012)

I definitely like Sephora better. There's better selection and usually better customer service. I've had mixed feelings about MAC and their customer service. Sometimes they're rude, sometimes they're really nice, but it's never really in between.


----------



## Kriz Kay (May 24, 2012)

Hey,there!I personally love MUFE...The eyeshadows are amazing!Foundation-baby skin![Yet too many parabens!]I am happy with the discount of 40% that I get from them and it's so easy to apply for the Pro Card  whereas Mac actually make you pay certain amount first and afterwards you  have to wait God knows how long b4 you finally receive your Card...Well,may be this is another reason most Pro Artists choose MUFE and who carries it???Sephora.So,I've been in both places in the city[NY],Queens and LI and  can deffinitely tell the difference.If you need Great Customer service,friendly people,experienced personal,quality and variance...look for Sephora.I witnessed such disrespect at MAC when the MUA yelled at the counter girl not to tell her what eye shadow to use because she is the artist and the other girl is just a cashier.Well,let me tell you...If I were her manager,she'd be fired immedietely.I also heard those girls at Mac tend to appear not professional...I guess they're all too young and get involved in too many jealousy related issues...After all,beauty makes us sin.Vanity is dangerous.Look at plastic sergery addicts.Crazy!Anyhow!!!Drama at work is a NO-NO!Well,me as an Artist I wouldn't go there!When I didn't know better I actually went to a Pro Interview,Freelance and stuff..pf,I cannot stress enough how cold everyone was and How proud they all were with working at MAC!May be a positive sign,yet they were so Proud that they didn't realize how dumb they look.lmao.I just cannot get this robotic type of behaviour and I just cannot let myself be brain-washed.WAKE UP PPL,your products are not better than others,they just cost more!And what are you so pround of?Most of you don't even make 15$ and hour...When I go to Sephora people come to me,smile at me...it's so much better!This makes me want to BUY.And let's be honest...At the end of the day,it's all about the sale.I actually encourage you girls to make some research and start using Organic Makeup and Skin care.Try Brands Like the French Terre d'Oc or even Lush cosmetics[even though most lush products are not very organic...]Just open your eyes to what beauty really is and take care of your skin from now...Most of you are too young to use makeup anyway!Just look at the ingredients on the back of your MAC or Urban decay boxes.Disgusting!Peace,yo!!!


----------



## CuddleBug720 (May 27, 2012)

Sephora, not only do they sell their own brand , but they sell others. They have so many different varieties and styles that you always have something to buy when going. I just love them..


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 27, 2012)

Sephora.  Not just because I work there.  I _wanted_ to work there, after all, haha.  MAC tests on animals now, is wishy washy in their previous cruelty free standards anyways, bastardized their own product by repackaging permanent pro colors and releasing them as "new" LE colors with new collections coming out too fast to even keep up with.  And the customer service is hit or miss and they are.. _weird_ in their hiring process.  Don't get me wrong, I like several of their products, but they are simply not my favorite anymore.  I would pick MUFE over them any day, and that's because all of MAC came from MUFE formulations that they purchased in the beginning of  the company.  Want something MAC?  Chances are you can find something better by MUFE.  Not to mention MUFE = long lasting, waterproof, and cruelty free.  MUFE is at Sephora.  So is Sephora Collection, which has actually been getting really awesome as of late.  I have seen huge improvements in formulas over the last few years since I started shopping there in 2006/2007.  They also have the amazing Urban Decay, Too Faced, etc, etc.  They have skin care, nail polish (ILLAMASQUA, yes, I'm a fangirl), and color.  Hands down, Sephora. Anything you want from MAC, I will find you a dupe at Sephora.


----------



## JenX (May 28, 2012)

MAC: Better customer service.

Sephora: Better selection.

Pretty much all the Sephora store's I've been to have had pretty poor customer service. And I won't even get in to the people working there who don't have the first clue about what they are selling.


----------



## Encore DT (May 28, 2012)

I've had both good and bad experiences at both MAC and Sephora. Ultimately customer service depends on the location and on the sales staff running that location at the time of your visit. I stopped at a MAC in Vegas and service was more than acceptable. I also stopped in at a Sephora in San Diego and...let's just say the MAC in Vegas was better. Obviously Sephora has a far greater selection and is more well-rounded. But at the end of the day it all depends on what you're looking to buy.


----------



## Lori Olivia (Jan 5, 2013)

In all honesty, I prefer Sephora. ​  ​ Sephora has a wide selection of cosmetic and skin care.​ The makeup is more natural (sorry MAC lovers...I HATE the cake face look).​  ​ Make Up Forever and Urban Decay at Sephora is absolutely AMAZING!​ It compliments my skin tone.​ The workers are very knowledgeable and polite. ​ And the price is reasonable! ​  ​ I've been to MAC a few times and I don't know ... ​ It just seems as if I'm at a puppet shop. ​ Everyone has the same color skin, the same dark lipstick, smokey eyes etc.​ It's like they're systematic. Ugh! No diversity whatsoever.​  ​ At Sephora, I feel more comfortable going to any associate (dark or fair skin) and have no problem​ with them putting makeup on me or getting their advice.​ 
.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 6, 2013)

I have had a few negative experiences at MAC so I would definitely pick Sephora where there is a wider range of goodies and nicer customer service.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 13, 2013)

Your discussion here has inspired this article. When you get a moment, check it out!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/mac-versus-sephora


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 14, 2013)

Honestly, I found this thread kind of discouraging. Plenty of ageism both ways, and some people even went as far as to use disparaging ageist terms for other women. Disappointing.

I think the point of a beauty community is to lift each other up, not tear people down. If you think that a younger/older person can't do your makeup as well as an older/younger person so be it, but there are less offensive ways of saying so.

Now...let's talk beauty!

I prefer Sephora because of the variety, perks, and ease of browsing for way too long without feeling like a pest. It's so easy to find things there that I didn't even know I needed (but now must have!).


----------



## Bearbaskets (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been a loyal MAC customer for years now, however I've become incredibly displeased with their customer service. I am incredibly fair skinned-- every time I enter the perimeter of the store, everyone avoids me, choosing to talk to other customers, etc. Matching a fair skinned person can be really challenging, and I'm alabaster skinned. I've always made my products from them work. Anyway, every time I've gone in the past few years, the girls are worse and worse-- rude, impatient, snarky, etc. I've stopped purchasing MAC all together due to their horrible customer service. It's not just at one location either, it's as if MAC doesn't prioritize customer service training or maintenance at any of their branches. Really sad. At Sephora, I've always been pampered. Everyone takes their time to assist me in finding my right shade/fragrance/whatever, and I legitimately have multiple strong relationships on a customer/employee basis just after a few visits to a particular store. Sephora has much more to offer, and this isn't coming from my bias because I'm a Sephora Employee, but I got tired of my negative experiences and took my money and time elsewhere.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 2, 2013)

Sephora. I like both, but I prefer Sephora because I like that they have a bunch of different brands to choose from, instead of just one.


----------



## Kimmycakes25 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sephora, hands down. Such a great selection of products and 9 out of 10 times the customer service is phenomenal.I am a flight attendant and I go to Sephora every chance I get and from LA, to Paris I am always satisfied. The one thing I did find interesting was that the There was a MAC counter at the sephora in Paris, whihc was awesome,like killing 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## looksofenvy (Mar 3, 2013)

Both. If you don't like MAC's customer service just order your products online. See which ones you like at the counter without ever having to talk to anybody. All the testers are laid out for you to try. Simple as that.


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 3, 2013)

I like sephora more it has all the brands I loved compared to just one. Also when I'm I mac the ladies always look at me weird and I get paranoid that I forgot how to use makeup lol I don't like that! Always ignored! -


----------



## kitten- (Mar 3, 2013)

Really I don't think you can really compare them. M.A.C is a brand who sells M.A.C but Sephora is a store that sells make up of many different brands


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 3, 2013)

Considering MAC is a makeup brand and Sephora is a beauty boutique which possesses an array of brands + it's own brand, you cannot really compare them. If anything, you can compare ULTA and Sephora more so than MAC and Sephora.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 3, 2013)

> Considering MAC is a makeup brand and Sephora is a beauty boutique which possesses an array of brands +Â it's own brand, you cannot really compare them. If anything, you can compare ULTA and Sephora more so than MAC and Sephora.


 I completely agree. To answer the original question I would pick Sephora over MAC. Not only does Sephora have a variety of brands, but it also carries some additional products that MAC doesn't carry such as perfume (one of my favorite things). Sephora also has a rewards program that anyone off the street can join. In addition Sephora also sometimes has sales and coupons that I just don't see at MAC. An email from Sephora is likely to say, "Get a free whatever with your purchase" and an email from MAC will likely say, "Get this now before it's gone". For me Sephora is the better bet; I love so many products that are sold there, where as with MAC I only buy a few certain things there. I do like that if I am buying one small thing online I can go to the MAC website and get free shipping without having to spend a minimum amount of $. As far as customer service goes I have had good experiences at both, but since I shop at Sephora a lot more I have had many more encounters with their customer service and they have all been great.


----------



## SistaPlease (Mar 4, 2013)

I only have a MAC counter where I live, but I have a freestanding Sephora store and I would have to choose Sephora! I feel more comfortable in my Sephora store and I love browsing. I also feel like there are less people watching over me at Sephora. If I go to the MAC counter, someone is on me and wont let me just browse! I also dont like in general asking the SA for help, since I dont trust them and I do my own research online. Sephora also has a better rewards program than MAC, so I feel like I get more bang for my buck at Sephora. But honestly, I just shop online for both of these places. I just hate going in and dealing with the pushy SAs.


----------



## amstern (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that the attention you get at a MAC store or counter is much better than Sephora. Like any department store makeup counter, it's more of a one on one experience and they really try to take care of you. Sephora is more of a self service situation which I sometimes like when I just want to browse. I've asked for some advice before at Sephora and was surprised by how unhelpful they were given that they work in a makeup store. I would assume they would know more about the products but it really wasn't the case.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 7, 2013)

> I think that the attention you get at a MAC store or counter is much better than Sephora. Like any department store makeup counter, it's more of a one on one experience and they really try to take care of you. Sephora is more of a self service situation which I sometimes like when I just want to browse. I've asked for some advice before at Sephora and was surprised by how unhelpful they were given that they work in a makeup store. I would assume they would know more about the products but it really wasn't the case.Â


 That's not true. . I've had some of the worst service. . Or lack of service at MAC counters of any shopping experiences. Then again, I've always had great service at Sephora; my salespeople are always helpful, yet not pushy and biggest plus, they are able to offer several brand recs depending on my wants that day. We all have different experiences, so to say service at one store is better is all relative to our personal encounters.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that the attention you get at a MAC store or counter is much better than Sephora. Like any department store makeup counter, it's more of a one on one experience and they really try to take care of you. Sephora is more of a self service situation which I sometimes like when I just want to browse. I've asked for some advice before at Sephora and was surprised by how unhelpful they were given that they work in a makeup store. I would assume they would know more about the products but it really wasn't the case.


 I think this really depends on the specific store you go to. My local Sephora inside JCP, is pretty good, the girls are not following you around(which I find super annoying), but if I have a question they know how to answer it and help. One of the girls there matched me to MUFE HD foundation perfectly! So I think it depends on the store and the staff. You might go to a MAC counter where the girls are totally mean and rude and you can find the same thing at a Sephora...it all depends.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2013)

Ooh! Sephora, because I just -- like literally two minutes ago -- won their Pantone raffle! I don't know what is in the prize package, but whoo!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh! Sephora, because I just -- like literally two minutes ago -- won their Pantone raffle! I don't know what is in the prize package, but whoo!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wow congrats!!!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 7, 2013)

Sephora all the way, out of all the stores they are my favorite. I won't go to Ulta, or MAC counters and probably won't order from MAC online after my recent experience ever again. Sephora the employees are actually friendly and offer up help when you enter or shortly after you enter, which can be annoying but hey at least they are acknowledging you! There selection is way better. Ulta is just flat out rude people that watch my every move when I'm there like they think I shouldn't be allowed to wear makeup or something. They are super unhelpful. It is the same exact way at the MAC counter.


----------



## tcdoll08 (Jul 7, 2013)

I wanted to buy all new make up yesterday since it hasn't been changed since last year. I know yuck.. But anyways I decided to walk in MAC at the mall and I was actually looking for someone to help me because I wanted the best products for me . Well I was completely ignored .noone said hi to me or anything. So I turned around and walked out. And went to sephora. I was noticed when I walked in and maybe a minute after I walked in someone came up to me and asked if I needed help.i got what I needed and spent almost 100.00 dollars on 7 items. MAC lost a nice sale and maybe a new potential customer . I will not go back. Sephora is my choice.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

Sephora by a landslide. I don't leave near either one anymore, but if I am going to order online or go to a store while I'm in the area, I choose Sephora every time.  I don't find MAC products to be anywhere near worth the price, and I find the service to be snooty. I like the variety at Sephora. I honestly feel like MAC is more of a status thing than anything, and I personally don't care about any of that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ulta is just flat out rude people that watch my every move when I'm there like they think I shouldn't be allowed to wear makeup or something. They are super unhelpful. It is the same exact way at the MAC counter.


 I've never been to an Ulta, but this is how my experience with MAC has been. Luckily I don't care enough about the products to care that I'll be choosing something else.


----------



## mmccann13 (Jul 7, 2013)

sephora for almost everything , but i do love MAC cremesheen lipsticks!


----------



## beautyzar (Jul 8, 2013)

> Sephora. I love MAC lipsticks,eyeshadows and many of their products but I hate the wannabe makeupartists who work there. My pet peeve are biddies who try to force their opinion on you. Alot of my darker skinned/lighter skinned african american friends said each time when they go to mac they always recommend NC45! as if all black people are to use that foundation! When you go to mac, you better know what youre buying and doing! they get intimadted when they see your face look perfection! but when you dunno what you want or what suits you..thats how they play with you. Get you some muddy/dark/orangey foundation or push thier horrible makeup skills on you. I do makeup professioanlly, so I see through them. They dont phase me. Sephora is great when it comes to variety but they still have biddies working the counters! AGAIN, you have to know what you wan tand what you like on yourself If youre there for a certain foundaion..GET IT! dont go there not knowing what to do! I just laugh to myself when I see some poor soul ask them what looks best on them. Of course I dont wanna generalize, but the ones I see..are despicable. I dont even know how they got hired.


You "laughto yourself when you see some poor soul [ask for advice]? And you wonder how the girls at Sephora and MAC got hired? Probably because they have good people skills and are not mean, like you. Wow.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Jul 12, 2013)

As a young teenager, I get ignored at a lot of makeup stores. I was with my sister and three of my cousins, and we went to both MAC and Sephora. The people at MAC were rude and completely ignored us, despite the fact that there was only 3 other customers in the store... we left after about two minutes. At Sephora, they were busier, but they still took the time to check up on us, try an eyeshadow on my sister, and get a foundation sample for me and my cousin. PLUS, Sephora has different brands, which means they have a nice range... (eyeliners started at $5 and went up to about $35, depending on the brand) I bought an eyeshadow, and the cashier signed me up for a Beauty Insider card even though there was a line. She treated me like an adult  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I pick Sephora! I don't own anything from MAC currently, but I don't plan on owning much from there.


----------



## pride (Jul 12, 2013)

MAC is overrated and overpriced.


----------



## AshY (Aug 1, 2013)

I like some MAC products like lip glass and eye shadow.  I may try their foundation etc.  But I will always love Sephora for fragrance, body care, skin care and products that are hard to match like UD eyeliners.


----------

